# Favourite NPC???



## hollowbunnie (May 3, 2015)

Hello fellow animal crossers! What i would like to know is who your favourite non villager, or npc is! Mine is definitely Blathers! Adorable little owl  second would be Celeste owls are too damn cute!


----------



## Mints (May 3, 2015)

Isabelle would definitely be the first!


----------



## CuddleThePumpkin (May 3, 2015)

I really like Leif but I find it hard to believe he is a boy, looks more girly too me


----------



## Hazelnut (May 3, 2015)

Saharah because

Harmony is peace

Peace is unity

Unity is harmony 

I tell this to the Nook man. He ask me to leave.


----------



## tumut (May 3, 2015)

Blanca.


----------



## CaptainCrunch (May 3, 2015)

I love Pascal and the lizard that comes around for the bug tourney <3


----------



## NyanMeow (May 3, 2015)

Blanca is pretty cool all mysterious and faceless and stuff


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

Pascal and Isabelle.

I am also pretty fond of Pave.


----------



## honeyaura (May 4, 2015)

I love K.K. and Katie <3
I now have their pics next to my bed, finally, I love them so much lol.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (May 4, 2015)

Leif. I feel sympathy. And he's handsome when he got Gijinka.


----------



## mabadpe (May 4, 2015)

I really find Isabelle so adorable  but K.K. is also pretty cool


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

Dr Shrunk all the way


----------



## kitten9 (May 4, 2015)

In first place: Isabelle
In second place: Digby
In third place: K.K. Slider
In forth place: Blanca
In fifth place: Katie
Then: DR. Shrunk
And so on and so on!
Also, Leif sharing third plaaaaace! He's sooo cutie~


----------



## Milleram (May 4, 2015)

Pave. I also really like Celeste, Labelle, Brewster, and Leif.


----------



## koneko (May 4, 2015)

zipper


----------



## Soda Fox (May 4, 2015)

I've always been a fan of the Able sisters, though it took me getting older to appreciate Sable.  I like NPCs that don't warm up to the character right away, and the sisters have a sweet/sad story to boot.


----------



## Coach (May 4, 2015)

Celeste, I really liked making constellations in Wild World and she's cute!


----------



## kitten9 (May 4, 2015)

Isabelle and K.K.!!
You know when you first get Club LOL?
She says she's such a big fan, and she's basically just a cute baby. <3


----------



## hydrophonic (May 4, 2015)

Phyllis!


----------



## EndlessElements (May 4, 2015)

Isabelle and Reese


----------



## galacticity (May 4, 2015)

_Gracieeeee._ Genderqueer, fashionable, and sassy to boot! I also really love Digby and K.K. ❤


----------



## Pharaoh (May 4, 2015)

I like Brewster kinda because he's so quiet and mysterious, I feel like the coffee house is just a front and he's actually in some animal FBI or something, trying to find the murderer that slipped into my town, it's probably Isabelle, let's be honest.


----------



## kitten9 (May 5, 2015)

OOOOOOOH!! I LOVE REESE TOOO!!!!! <3 <3 <3 <3 TOO MANY TO FOLLOW... HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP~!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I quite like Brewster too, just cause he's kinda nice to you... Is he even??! I'm pretty sure he is~


----------



## pharbro (May 5, 2015)

it's so hard to choose! but digby and sable! i just really like digby's design and sable was my fave in wild world!


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

I love Porter and Booker!


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 11, 2018)

oof, Digby is super cute


----------



## f l a s h (Jun 14, 2018)

Leif


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 14, 2018)

Celeste is my favorite all the way!!! She's the cutest, hehehe. (Isabelle is my second favorite, though)


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 15, 2018)

My all-time fave is Resetti, just really like that angry guy. Other faves of mine would be Blathers, Shrunk, Gracie and Kicks.


----------



## deuces (Jun 15, 2018)

number one is always tom nook. hes kind no matter what anyone says smh and kicks definitely has my heart as well. i have so much kicks merch from a mug to his card amiibo plush aaaa what the hell these cute boyos _own_ my heart


----------



## mertle (Jun 16, 2018)

omg they are all the best things ever, but if i _had_ to choose one i'd probably choose leif. others that i love include tom nook, isabelle, sable, kicks, dr shrunk actually never mind just all of them


----------



## duckykate (Jun 20, 2018)

Kk slider


----------



## Don't_ask_Alice (Jun 22, 2018)

Mine will always be K.K for sure. He's been my favorite since the beginning of all the games. Some of his songs can sometimes make me feel a little emotional. Even without lyrics you can still feel a mood from his songs. I sometimes wonder about his life. With songs like stale cupcakes or only me you can just tell he has had some heart break in his life. I think the mystery surrounding his character just makes him that more intriguing. We will probably never know much more about his life then through his songs.


----------



## Hectical (Jun 22, 2018)

Resetti, Tom Nook, and Rover are my personal favorites... I'm a sucker for underrated characters and they just really appeal to me in general. Resetti is adorably angry and stubby, Rover is super cute, and I have just always been in love with Tom Nook ever since I got ACNL. I like Redd, Dr. Shrunk, and Lyle too for some of the same reasons.


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 31, 2019)

To be Honest, I love most of the NPCs, but my favorites would have to be Isabelle, K.K. Slider/DJ K.K, Digby, and Gulliver!


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 1, 2019)

booker or digby. i love them little brown doggos


----------



## CasualWheezer (Sep 1, 2019)

Timmy and Tommy. They're just too cute plus I love the way they talk in small letters and all.


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 1, 2019)

My favorite NPCs are K.K. Slider, Blathers, Booker, and Leif. I always look forward to talking to them.


----------



## Lynnea (Sep 1, 2019)

Isabelle and Leif!


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 1, 2019)

Phineas!


----------



## Hat' (Sep 1, 2019)

I'd say Celeste! I absolutely adore how cute and adorable she is. I also love that she's an astronomy enthusiast! As I am one aswell.
I love her little room, and I'm very sad that it was removed from New Leaf!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 1, 2019)

It liked Blanca (still do) in the GCN Animal Crossing and in Wild World I liked Tortimer and Wendell. In New Leaf, there's a lot of NPCS I like, like Granny, Leif, Isabelle Pete and Katie. I wish I could see a lot more of Tortimer like in the older games, he was really funny, imo.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 1, 2019)

I love all the NPCs, but if I had to say which ones are my favorites it would be Isabelle, K.K. Slider, Celeste, Timmy and Tommy, and Mabel. I especially love Isabelle and Celeste. I have Isabelle as my avatar/icon for my user on my Switch as of right now.


----------



## Gemini Oxymore (Sep 29, 2019)

I really hate Isabelle, I'm sorry...  Lottie as well. And I'm the only one disappointed to knew they will appear in the next AC.

This thread is wonderful. Looking for my favorite one in English (because name are definitely not the same in French) I remember some of them I completely forgot ! 

But finally, I think I prefer Redd and Resetti and OF COURSE Sable. I was so sad when in New Leaf we can't talk too her that much... I miss that, so please, Nintendo...


----------



## Alyx (Sep 30, 2019)

My favorite is probably always going to be Blanca. I loved drawing Blanca's face. It used to look so bad after I was done. Sometimes, I'd just draw a curved line down the middle, to make it look like a butt. I'm also really fond of Leif, I just love how he's so... Bob Ross. "That is a happy little AXE!"


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 30, 2019)

Isabelle, Resetti and Katrina.


----------

